# Jones Hovercraft -156 or 160



## NorskRider (Jan 4, 2010)

I have decided I need a Hovercraft this year and see it now comes in a 160 as well as the 156. I weigh in at about 85kg (185lbs) 6' and am used to a longer board. I have been using a Nitro Team GW 162 as my all mountain board, and a Lib Tech TRS 157 for groomers. 
Everything I read says that the 156 Hovercraft rides like a 170, and if this is really the case the added manoeuvrability of the smaller size makes this an awesome package. I am just slightly worried that the 156 might be a little short on thge bigger stuff. On the flipside if I go for a 160, I would lose the benefit of the 156 in the tight stuff for a bit more float. In all honesty if I was convinced that the 156 would float well enough for me it would be fairly easy. 
Anyone any ideas?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Where do you ride? I mean, if you're seeing lots of 3'+ days, I'd go 160. If not, the 156 would probably do just fine.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

NorskRider said:


> I have decided I need a Hovercraft this year and see it now comes in a 160 as well as the 156. I weigh in at about 85kg (185lbs) 6' and am used to a longer board. I have been using a Nitro Team GW 162 as my all mountain board, and a Lib Tech TRS 157 for groomers.
> Everything I read says that the 156 Hovercraft rides like a 170, and if this is really the case the added manoeuvrability of the smaller size makes this an awesome package. I am just slightly worried that the 156 might be a little short on thge bigger stuff. On the flipside if I go for a 160, I would lose the benefit of the 156 in the tight stuff for a bit more float. In all honesty if I was convinced that the 156 would float well enough for me it would be fairly easy.
> Anyone any ideas?



Waist is huge... the A-Frame is a 158, the Hovy 156. Can't wait to float.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I am going to buy one of these puppies. What is the verdict. I am the same size as the original poster approx 6 feet and 175 pounds. which size hovercraft should I go for fellas?????


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

156. No tail and wide as shit. Get nimble wid it


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

NorskRider said:


> I have decided I need a Hovercraft this year and see it now comes in a 160 as well as the 156. I weigh in at about 85kg (185lbs) 6' and am used to a longer board. I have been using a Nitro Team GW 162 as my all mountain board, and a Lib Tech TRS 157 for groomers.
> Everything I read says that the 156 Hovercraft rides like a 170, and if this is really the case the added manoeuvrability of the smaller size makes this an awesome package. I am just slightly worried that the 156 might be a little short on thge bigger stuff. On the flipside if I go for a 160, I would lose the benefit of the 156 in the tight stuff for a bit more float. In all honesty if I was convinced that the 156 would float well enough for me it would be fairly easy.
> Anyone any ideas?


If you have read any of my post, you know I typically suggest longer boards than most people - however in this case I suggest the 156. From what I've ride the Hovercraft is wide (slower edge to edge), stiff with a super shallow sidecut at 9.3m for the 156 (doesn't like to make tight turns). All of that says a 160 is not going to be very maneuverable (again I almost never say this about boards... even the Rad Air Tanker 172cm I used to ride).

If you go to the Jone website... you will see that even the 152 is rated up to 220 lbs, so I think you'll be fine on the 156.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

lonerider said:


> If you have read any of my post, you know I typically suggest longer boards than most people - however in this case I suggest the 156. From what I've ride the Hovercraft is wide (slower edge to edge), stiff with a super shallow sidecut at 9.3m for the 156 (doesn't like to make tight turns). All of that says a 160 is not going to be very maneuverable (again I almost never say this about boards... even the Rad Air Tanker 172cm I used to ride).
> 
> If you go to the Jone website... you will see that even the 152 is rated up to 220 lbs, so I think you'll be fine on the 156.


Right on guys/gals! Cheers to you!!


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

lonerider said:


> If you have read any of my post, you know I typically suggest longer boards than most people - however in this case I suggest the 156. From what I've ride the Hovercraft is wide (slower edge to edge), stiff with a super shallow sidecut at 9.3m for the 156 (doesn't like to make tight turns). All of that says a 160 is not going to be very maneuverable (again I almost never say this about boards... even the Rad Air Tanker 172cm I used to ride).
> 
> If you go to the Jone website... you will see that even the 152 is rated up to 220 lbs, so I think you'll be fine on the 156.


The board has some taper (10-15 mm IIRC), that is going to help it feel faster edge to edge, plus you'll be riding poder on it. I don't care for wide boards on groomers (I have a size 9 boot), but they are great in poder.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Now that Jones is on their...what, 3rd year? I'm still bummed to see they haven't come out with something in between like a 158.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Now that Jones is on their...what, 3rd year? I'm still bummed to see they haven't come out with something in between like a 158.


The difference between a 56 and 60 is pretty minimal really.


----------



## forum (Jan 27, 2013)

*Help?*

Hey guys, I dont wanna brag, im pretty good, been boardin for 10 years out of my 16 years, occasionally go backcntry. I want to get a hovercraft, but ill be ridin more goomers than powder. 152 or 156? I would like it to last a while? Help anyone?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you should get the 160


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am 5'6", 140 lbs. and I ride the 156 and love it. you may like the longer deck for a bit more float and speed through pow. In any case, enjoy it!


----------



## kbettch (Jan 4, 2013)

forum said:


> Hey guys, I dont wanna brag, im pretty good, been boardin for 10 years out of my 16 years, occasionally go backcntry. I want to get a hovercraft, but ill be ridin more goomers than powder. 152 or 156? I would like it to last a while? Help anyone?


why do you want a hovercraft if you aren't predominantly riding powder?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

forum said:


> Hey guys, I dont wanna brag, im pretty good, been boardin for 10 years out of my 16 years, occasionally go backcntry. I want to get a hovercraft, but ill be ridin more goomers than powder. 152 or 156? I would like it to last a while? Help anyone?


Then you're looking at the wrong board. You don't want a Hovercraft.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Then you're looking at the wrong board. You don't want a Hovercraft.


I have already tried to explain this to him. No dice.


----------



## Zenhugh (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm 5'11" and weigh around 196pounds. I'm after a Jones Hover split board but not sure on the size also. Has anyone rode the 160 and 156 as a comparison. I do alot of back country riding in Siberia which is nothing but powder. Although I love high speed in big open spaces I equally like riding through tight trees with loads of ledges and drop offs. Like the other genuine questions (counting out Mr Texas who wants a Pow board for groomers???) I don't want to sacrifice manoeuvrability in the tight stuff but also need to handle up to 7ft of real soft powder in November here and also Japan back country trips. I'm leaning to a 160 but I have no real idea how the 156 would handle in deep pow under my weight. This will be a quiver board naturally. I also have a GNU Billy Goat 162 which I ride on the groomers over here and it handles up to about 3ft of Pow pretty well but in the deeper stuff can nose dive a bit. I have a NS Premier F1 for back in NZ and Australia where what they call powder is our worst day in Siberia.


----------

